# creepy pic.. is this a pit?



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

cant help but laugh every time i see this pic :hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks Weimaranerish


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I second that, definitely a Weimereiner.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Visla? Not sure if I spelled that right.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

nah ROck, Vizla's are red ion color 

It is a Weim for sure, cute pic


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Agreed, Weimeraner...Definitely not a Vizla


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I just thought it looked like a faded pic but more copperish...where my parents' weim is more of a blue color...but I guess the ears certainly look more weim


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA Thats a totally creepy picture!


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

weimaramer.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

in my best slingblade movie voice,

hmmm ah don't knowz wich mouf ah likes bedder,,,


----------

